# First choice of pen lathe-thanks bought one



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a full size harbor freight lathe that I got to learn on. My wife is scared of the large size but wants to turn pens. So... folks who turn pens, could you chime in? What is your favorite beginner's pen lathe. My neighbor traded some turning skill for some of my wood and she wants to try her hand now at home. (My " neighbor " lives about 20 miles away) Here are the pens that started this... waterlogged oak, spalted maple, and oak burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll answer you question with a question. Do you want it to be a true "mini" lathe with maybe a 10" or less swing, or would a midi with around a 12" swing be small enough to not intimidate and yet be big enough to do some bowls and other things as comfort level increases?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a Nova Comet ll that I really liked. I wish you were closer, I'm selling it only because I upgrade to a Oneway.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 3, 2021)

Tony said:


> I'm selling it only because I upgrade to a Oneway.


Bragger!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2021)

Yup!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2021)

What about the penpal from psi ?









PenPal Pen Making Lathe


If pen turning is your passion, then you'll appreciate the incredible utility you'll get from the PenPal Pen Making Lathe. At only 15lbs, this fully featured pen turning workhorse easily travels outside the home or conveniently goes or stores pretty much anywhere in your house or outside. Use as a 2



www.pennstateind.com


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2021)

The penpal is what my neighbor uses. I have no pre-set ideas here. I will consider a midi but also I have to keep it small enough to run on the back porch. Before you ask, no I will not send you a picture of the mess that is my back porch. I dont see her doing really large pieces. But she might be talked into a vase or something like that. If it takes much strength, her shoulder wont hold up. She was a cake decorator much of her life. Now its catching up. To clarify, a mini will likely do her for a long time, big stuff I will likely turn with her on my lathe.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2021)

Tony said:


> I have a Nova Comet ll that I really liked. I wish you were closer, I'm selling it only because I upgrade to a Oneway.


I wish I was closer. I would love to roll up on some of the stuff you Texas guys keep showing off. Guess I will just have to set up and try to trade you out of it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ah...well, I have the rikon 70-100. It's a great small lathe. My wife likes it, but my grandson says its too big for him, so I found an older craftsman mini lathe like the penpal. He loves that...nice and small.
Rikon has a 5 year warranty too so thats a plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 3, 2021)

I got a Jet 1015VS at an incredible introductory price a few years ago and love it. Not sure I would pay current price when a midi is so much more capable. But understand the intimidation part of things as well.

please, make sure you do variable speed. So much better. even if you have to change belts for ranges, it is still great.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I got a Jet 1015VS at an incredible introductory price a few years ago and love it. Not sure I would pay current price when a midi is so much more capable. But understand the intimidation part of things as well.
> 
> please, make sure you do variable speed. So much better. even if you have to change belts for ranges, it is still great.


I will absolutely do variable. I guess variable speed motor rather than belt would be a requirement for her. Dont want her having to break it down. Her patience might not hold...


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 3, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I got a Jet 1015VS at an incredible introductory price a few years ago and love it. Not sure I would pay current price when a midi is so much more capable. But understand the intimidation part of things as well.
> 
> please, make sure you do variable speed. So much better. even if you have to change belts for ranges, it is still great.


Will do. And want motor not belt. Too hard on patience...


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 4, 2021)

I have the 10in turncraft commander from penn state ind. Has served me well with few issues. Doesn’t HF have a smaller lathe also?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 4, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> I have the 10in turncraft commander from penn state ind. Has served me well with few issues. Doesn’t HF have a smaller lathe also?


They do but it is set up more for metal. Also, I dont just assume HF has the best bargain. I believe its manual belt change for speed control. I had looked at the turncraft as a complete kit with several mandrels and stuff included.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 4, 2021)

Tony said:


> I have a Nova Comet ll that I really liked. I wish you were closer, I'm selling it only because I upgrade to a Oneway.


So what you are saying is, I should get a oneway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> So what you are saying is, I should get a oneway?


It is an incredible lathe and I got a spectacular deal on it, but I think it will take up more room than you want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 4, 2021)

Tony said:


> It is an incredible lathe and I got a spectacular deal on it, but I think it will take up more room than you want!


That's okay. Was just bustin' your chops about selling me your old one. I got a biggun myself this is for the little lady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 4, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> They do but it is set up more for metal. Also, I dont just assume HF has the best bargain. I believe its manual belt change for speed control. I had looked at the turncraft as a complete kit with several mandrels and stuff included.


That’s what I did,bought the starter kit. I’ve been happy with it so far. My only regret is not getting the 12in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 4, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> They do but it is set up more for metal. Also, I dont just assume HF has the best bargain. I believe its manual belt change for speed control. I had looked at the turncraft as a complete kit with several mandrels and stuff included.


I have a Harbor Freight lathe, mine's a metal lathe, 9X26 or something like that. It was around $300 when I got it. It's not a bad lathe and works well for what I do with it. It does use stepped pulleys and belts to change speed and that's sort of a pain - enough so that I choose to not do it very often. The precision is great, but it has some disadvantages (in my opinion) such as it works fine for turning cylinders (like reel seat spacers). But because there's no tool rest, it's very difficult to turn anything with curves and other details. The other problem I've found is the machine was made in China and when I needed new bushings for one of the pulleys, there was no part support from HF. I had to go to a similar size Grizzly lathe and get their bushing and do a little sanding to get one to fit my lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 4, 2021)

I've got the Jet 1015 also and very happy with it so far - I've had it for about 17 years - one of the first sold by the new Woodcraft store here. Recently upgraded to variable speed. It has done a lot of things, not too heavy in that it is not too hard to move, but heavy enough to turn bigger stuff and has enough power to do more than pens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 5, 2021)

I appreciate everyone's input. Her decision was the shopfox with an 8 inch swing. She is sure that the pens and stopper size items will be enough for her and wanted something light so she could carry it to the table and not have to wait for me to set it up. Your comments helped explain the parameters. Hopefully we will start something soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks again. The rabbit hole is deep and the force is strong with this one! Already playing with casting blanks, talking about vacuum pots and cactus juice with colorant already bought.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2021)

In case you are curious, yes, that is--was our kitchen counter...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2021)

Some good looking pens! Where did you get the segmented blanks from?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2021)

Tony said:


> Some good looking pens! Where did you get the segmented blanks from?


Some of the blanks came from Penn state with her first set of kits. The second set she figured out how to order guts only. One or two of the segmented blanks came from a maple/epoxy pour that we found in goodwill. I cut it into pen blanks because it was dang ugly as a paperweight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Some of the blanks came from Penn state with her first set of kits. The second set she figured out how to order guts only. One or two of the segmented blanks came from a maple/epoxy pour that we found in goodwill. I cut it into pen blanks because it was dang ugly as a paperweight!


If she likes those segmented blanks let me know, I've got tons of them I made.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2021)

I am sure we will be getting acquainted. I know how, but got limited time on my hands for glue up of segmented blanks. I am still working out of a carport. Need to put up a shop this summer. Trying for 30 x 30 with sawmill shed on the side...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 6, 2021)

Well ... I'm looking for a mini lathe for my wife. She wants to make doll house furniture and kids toys.

OP, would you mind sharing what model Shop Fox you got, where you got it and how your wife feels about now.

Never mind about the model, I just saw it in your picture (Model 1704)
Thanks


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 6, 2021)

Steelart99 said:


> Well ... I'm looking for a mini lathe for my wife. She wants to make doll house furniture and kids toys.
> 
> OP, would you mind sharing what model Shop Fox you got, where you got it and how your wife feels about now.
> 
> ...


She is in love with it. She is more into pens and has already re-ordered twice for kit parts.
It is very stable and I have also pushed it a bit to see what it would do. Turned the rolling pin body on it at 1.75 inch by 12 inch. It is extremely simple to speed adjust and fortunately (for me) has no digital crap to keep up with. 
Doesnt throw a lot of trash on the smaller work. We have it in the kitchen on the counter. (Warmer than the carport)... 
Only word of caution, this machine is known to cause the "one more turn" syndrome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

